# Other fantasy series?



## Phuc Do (Apr 13, 2020)

Dø you read other fantasy series beside Tolkie's work? Me, myself and Irene have dwell into other fantasy series. My top fantasy series in random order are Tolkien's univers, Wheel of time, Asoiaf, Malazan and Stormlight archive🤓


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Apr 13, 2020)

I enjoyed most of Raymond Feist's Midkemia books -- until he got tired of doing them and pulled a GoT season 8.


----------



## TrackerOrc (Apr 13, 2020)

Donaldson's Covenant books, Dune (but only the originals and not the follow-ups), Malazan books.


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 13, 2020)

I enjoy the Earthseas series by Ursula K. LeGuin. Also the Winter of the World series by Michael Scott Rohan.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 14, 2020)

The Mistborn Trilogy by Brandon Sanderson is an amazing series. A lot of his other books (including Mistborn) are all in the same universe as the Stormlight Archive.


----------



## Sir Eowyn (Apr 26, 2020)

The Chronicles of Narnia, bigtime. Not really a series, but I love the works of Roald Dahl, which are almost always fantastic, one way or another. I wish Edmund Spenser's Faerie Queene had more readers... it's an epic poem (unfinished), but has the length and wild profusion of a modern fantasy series.


----------



## 1stvermont (Apr 27, 2020)

Narnia. 

Kingdoms dawn series 





Amazon.com: Kingdom's Dawn (Kingdom, Book 1): 9781590526798: Black, Chuck: Books


Amazon.com: Kingdom's Dawn (Kingdom, Book 1): 9781590526798: Black, Chuck: Books



www.amazon.com


----------



## Halasían (May 1, 2020)

You named the *Malazan Books of the Fallen*. *Dune* (The Frank Herbert ones, and of those, the first three are a must), and Glen Cook's *Black Company* series (again, the first three make a decent trilogy. The rest are basically expansions for the true fans. I myself couldn't get into the Wheel of Time or the GRR Martin's Ice & Fore series (geterally known as 'Game of Thrones' which is the name of the first book)


----------

